# 3mb tonight



## straydog (Nov 12, 2009)

New to the area and found this forum. Thinking about going out to 3mb tonight (Thursday 11/12). Wondered if I could meet anyone out there and give this northerner a few pointers.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Straydog. I cant meet ya tonite, but I will be off sat, sun, and mon. Maybe we could meet up then.


----------



## straydog (Nov 12, 2009)

I will be out around 8:00 pm. Look for the guy not catching a thing and that will be me. Come join if interested


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Myself,and A Few Others try to meet up every Wednesday Night,Weather Permitat The 3MB Park Pensacola Side stop and Join us one night BTW Welcome to the Madness!!! Just Keep At It There are Plenty of Big Reds To Go Around!!!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Plenty of big red's to go around ??????????? BS !!!!!!!!!! You are the guy I have been fishing with every damn Wed. night right ????????? I CCC !!!!!!!!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Well strayDog, Reed is just Pissed Bc He can't catch a Red, He can Catch Pinfish,!!! And we are thinking about Banning him from the Bridge Have to get with the Board First!!! Well let you know Reed!!!:moonoke


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

A few friends and I will be out fishing tonight. More than likely we will be out at Bob Sykes. You are more than welcome to come join us and get a line wet. I'm always willing to share what little knowledge I have.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *konz (11/13/2009)*A few friends and I will be out fishing tonight. More than likely we will be out at Bob Sykes. You are more than welcome to come join us and get a line wet. I'm always willing to share what little knowledge I have.


im with ray on this, im always willing to teach a fellow fisherman a thing or two if they need


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

konz and bigbrandon have given me the knowledge to catch the reds and ive done pretty good i'll be on sikes in a little while close to the end on gb side


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *konz (11/13/2009)*A few friends and I will be out fishing tonight. More than likely we will be out at Bob Sykes. You are more than welcome to come join us and get a line wet. I'm always willing to share what little knowledge I have.


Hey Ray, I saw you guys leaving kinda early from the bridge tonight. I couldnt help but notice you didnt have flip flops on this time!!


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

> *roofordie (11/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *konz (11/13/2009)*A few friends and I will be out fishing tonight. More than likely we will be out at Bob Sykes. You are more than welcome to come join us and get a line wet. I'm always willing to share what little knowledge I have.
> ...


We were leaving the beach side... holy crap dude, that place was a zoo.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *roofordie (11/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *konz (11/13/2009)*A few friends and I will be out fishing tonight. More than likely we will be out at Bob Sykes. You are more than welcome to come join us and get a line wet. I'm always willing to share what little knowledge I have.
> ...


HAHA I learn fast......lol. You should ave said hi.


----------

